# Merseyside show brag



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Had a real up and down day yesterday (won't go into details as too long but some less than satisfactory bits in the HP section) but on balance far more up than down. One of our HPs, Dream (Rainbow Dreamcatcher) got her, and one of the first 7 to be awarded, Grand Master certificate. There was a judge change which went against Raffles, all 4 cats were very good and apparently it was very, very close between him and the winner and at the end of the day the judge, who loves tabbies, gave it to a tabby on personal preference as that was the only way she could split them, fair enough if slightly disappointing, but hey, another day, another judge!

In the pedigree section we were so, so happy that both our boys got their certificates!! Again, the first time this has been possible as the breed was only championship status from 1st June. Murphy was one of the first 3 CCs awarded and Jack was the very first PC!! Murphy then went on to have a red card day and to be nominated (though not get) for BOV British adult. 

The race is now on for the first titled Selkirk and, believe me, we will be there in the thick of it, even though, given the combination of judges and cats at the next couple of shows, we may not be the first, we are hoping to be amongst them at least, so fingers crossed. 

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done, Iam really pleased for you.

As you say the race is on now for the 1st titled Selkirk! Exciting stuff


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Jen, exciting stuff indeed! Can't actually believe how excited I was simply about getting that first certificate, god help me when one of them actually gets a title LOL


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Nail bitting stuff eh ! 
Well done and good luck!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Best wishes to every 1 who won at the show yesterday.

The blue who won in mona's class had her cc withheld only makes me wish that i had took the chance now and took her .


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations Carol. Sounds like it was a roller coaster day for you and your kitties! Well done


----------



## jandan (May 5, 2009)

Well done Carol, don't worry your big day with your Selkirks will come.
I had a reasonable day, sorry I didn't come to find you but I had forgotten to take my antihistamine and spent a fair bit of time out in my car. Dandi didn't do to well something spooked him and he didn't behave very well he even hissed at me and I can honestly say he has never done that before. But and a big but Beano got his premier!! I was so pleased. 
Nearly started another thread on here on "why do people have to be catty at a cat show" but changed my mind as I don't think I am up to the arguments that could start.

Remember we all take the best cats home with us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

jandan said:


> Well done Carol, don't worry your big day with your Selkirks will come.
> I had a reasonable day, sorry I didn't come to find you but I had forgotten to take my antihistamine and spent a fair bit of time out in my car. Dandi didn't do to well something spooked him and he didn't behave very well he even hissed at me and I can honestly say he has never done that before. But and a big but Beano got his premier!! I was so pleased.
> Nearly started another thread on here on "why do people have to be catty at a cat show" but changed my mind as I don't think I am up to the arguments that could start.
> 
> Remember we all take the best cats home with us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Welldone on Beanos premier, hopefully you will have better luck next time with your other lad:thumbsup:

P.s that would be a very interesting thread


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol what do you mean jen 

my mate said something to one at the altrincham show telling them that they was so far up theirs lol the look on their face was very amusing!!!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done on Beano, Jan, and commiserations about Dandi. Actually there were an awful lot of cats upset there, our Jack was unusually hissy and growling as well, most unlike him, and I heard of several others who were behaving out of character. Mind you, it did seem to be exceptionally noisy eary one, wonder if that was what it was?

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

As to the catty at cat shows thread - bring it on LOL!!!!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> As to the catty at cat shows thread - bring it on LOL!!!!


Lol, any volunteers


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Now now ladies

Dont get me going lol

I love the lady at the cat shows who has hair like a birds nest and bad make up!!!!! She reminds me of Bette davies in 1 of her old movies might of been @what happened to baby [email protected]

Any 1 know who i am on about. Answers on a postcard please


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

LOL, know exactly who you mean - in "our" (BSH) section ???


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi Carol

Lol it could be. When she said she didnt believe in side classes as they was a waste of time i just didnt listen on what she was going on about as i would of ended up arguing with her as her view was that she wouldnt enter a show unless she was very very confident of her cats winning as it would be a waste of her time and money. That may be true from her point of view but if you are a new comer to shows my idea is to get as many views from the judges as possible so you know how they rate your cat good or bad and to give you an idea of how they will do at shows and also what judges to put them under at later dates hoping they will judge them well again if you are then chasiing cc's.

Alan x


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Couldn't agree more about the side classses, Alan, as a newcomer to the pedigree section ourselves less than 18 months ago I found side classes invaluable in getting some idea of how judges like your cat. OK, you do need to go under the same judge at a few shows to get a real idea as often they do like your cat but just like the other ones at a particular show more but if, after a few side classes with different cats against you under the same judge you are doing consistently well, or badly, then you have pretty much a fair idea of how things are.

Carol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well you had a better day than I did. I took two cats and both had their CCs withheld!

Liz


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well you had a better day than I did. I took two cats and both had their CCs withheld!
> 
> Liz


Probably a daft question but is it common for judges to withhold CC's? What sort of circumstances does that usuallly happen under?

xx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I noticed a few cats had their cc's withheld.

Think i would of been heartbroken if i had shown mine only for her to get it withheld.

Did any 1 see the blue girl Sodachicats Dilly Dolly in the british section as thats who mona would of been up against?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

There did seem to be a lot of W/H in the Brit section in particular - someone told me later that only the BIS kitten actually got a BOB in the BSH kitten section, all the others were apparently W/H on bite but don't take that as gospel!

Shame I did't know you were there. Liz, could have said hello!

Carol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Had a real up and down day yesterday (won't go into details as too long but some less than satisfactory bits in the HP section) but on balance far more up than down. One of our HPs, Dream (Rainbow Dreamcatcher) got her, and one of the first 7 to be awarded, Grand Master certificate. There was a judge change which went against Raffles, all 4 cats were very good and apparently it was very, very close between him and the winner and at the end of the day the judge, who loves tabbies, gave it to a tabby on personal preference as that was the only way she could split them, fair enough if slightly disappointing, but hey, another day, another judge!
> 
> In the pedigree section we were so, so happy that both our boys got their certificates!! Again, the first time this has been possible as the breed was only championship status from 1st June. Murphy was one of the first 3 CCs awarded and Jack was the very first PC!! Murphy then went on to have a red card day and to be nominated (though not get) for BOV British adult.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol,

Well done for a great days results! You must be very proud of your furbabies.

Really wish I had time to drop in but family had to come first this weekend!

Best wishes

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Izzie, hope your visit went well.

It was very exciting and is now even more exciting looking at which cats are at which shows and trying to work out who will be the very first titled Selkirk - my money is on William (Wyrewood Conqueror)

Carol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

There were lots of withholds in the foreign too. I wasn't at all surprised about my boy being withheld on, he is one of those cats who is a disaster waiting to happen and a week before the show he developed a thickening around the middle of his tail which seemed a bit tender, I assume one of the girls told him off (I hope it's just that, surely I would have noticed if I had shut his tail in the dor or something awful?) I put him on antibiotics, thinking he might have an abscess developing, but nothing ever erupted and it started to be less tender, but the thickening is still there and of course it feels just like a tail fault. I assume that was the reason for the withhold. I was disappointed about the girl though, she has been coming in the middle in larger classes in first two adult shows and I thought she ought to get the CC, but there it is.

I wonder if the judges are keener to withhold on smaller classes - after all, if you only had to turn up to get a CC, the "currency" would be devalued, wouldn't it.

Liz


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> I wonder if the judges are keener to withhold on smaller classes - after all, if you only had to turn up to get a CC, the "currency" would be devalued, wouldn't it.
> 
> Liz


Yes I would say they are definitely keener on judging smaller classes or even more so where there is only one entrant. I have watched from afar and seen one of my own being thoroughly scrutinised from top to bottom and inside out, a third cc was at stake on that occasion and my heart was in my mouth. To make matters worse the result didn't go up on the board till later on in the afternoon but happily it was the one I was waiting for.

Some people wrongly think that a single entrant will win their open just for turning up on the day, some exhibitors included there too.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Thanks Izzie, hope your visit went well.
> 
> It was very exciting and is now even more exciting looking at which cats are at which shows and trying to work out who will be the very first titled Selkirk - my money is on William (Wyrewood Conqueror)
> 
> Carol


We fly back tomorrow, Im looking forward to getting bk to my apartment, hopefully there is something left of it after leaving the cats there lol.

I hope its one of yours that get the title first, it would be wonderful. Oh well back to the re-packing lol!

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

jandan said:


> Well done Carol, don't worry your big day with your Selkirks will come.
> I had a reasonable day, sorry I didn't come to find you but I had forgotten to take my antihistamine and spent a fair bit of time out in my car. Dandi didn't do to well something spooked him and he didn't behave very well he even hissed at me and I can honestly say he has never done that before. But and a big but Beano got his premier!! I was so pleased.
> Nearly started another thread on here on "why do people have to be catty at a cat show" but changed my mind as I don't think I am up to the arguments that could start.
> 
> Remember we all take the best cats home with us !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi,
Ok I know this thread is a couple of weeks old, but the best bit about this post is the last line! I do get the feeling with some folk that the results are the most important thing and not the fact that they are supposed to be much loved pets. It is nice to see someone actually acknowledge that they feel they have taken the best cat home.

I have had some truly great shows and not so great shows. My cats actually get more fuss made of them when they have had a not so good day, every cat is a winner in my book! My favourite bit of the show day is seeing the fuss the public make of them. At the end of the day a judge is judging to a standard, they don't know the cat they are judging the way we do, the public will often ask to stroke the cat or just stand there chatting and laugh when the cat does something daft in the pen. Those moments make me happier than any bit of ribbon or piece of card can!

I love the show news section on here and reading how peoples day has gone but quite often I get saddened by the fact that people only mention what they have won and not that they have enjoyed the day purely because their cat coped with it so well and seemed to enjoy the day themselves!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I totally agree with this! I also hate to see cats looking so totally distressed and no owner in sight all day. They don't love their cats, well, I don't think they can, they must be the sort who just come for titles and rosettes and people who tirelessly brag about it all. Poor cats


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I totally agree with this! I also hate to see cats looking so totally distressed and no owner in sight all day. They don't love their cats, well, I don't think they can, they must be the sort who just come for titles and rosettes and people who tirelessly brag about it all. Poor cats


Hi,

I must admit this is why I prefer the FB/Tica format, I absolutely hated having to leave the cats at GCCF shows. I honestly feel I do the shows so I can spend a full day with my cats and enjoy it for that reason. I love it when I see people with their cats lying out on their knees all days or pens adorned with new treats for their cats. I have been at many shows where once a cat has not done particuarly well the owner isn't seen for dust all day then shoves the cat into a carrier and goes home! This speaks volumes about how the owner really feels about their cats doesn't it?
Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to say I prefer GCCF though because MY cat prefers GCCF. He was very unhappy at his TICA show so I wouldn't subject him to that format again. It's not too bad if you're kicked out for 2.5hrs if the cat is ok with it. Not if they would be upset without you. Mine all seem to be more settled if they can't see me. 

However, as soon as 12.30pm comes I go straight to my cat before looking at results. I feed him, fuss him, bring him out for a look about etc. Give him his toy. I then come back about every 1/2 hour to ensure he is ok, even if it's just to look from a distance as if he's sleeping I don't want to wake him.

I encourage him to use the tray and shield him with a blanket but he never goes. Just really trying to make sure he is ok. 

But yes, when people leave them all day it's very sad, especially some tiny kittens who have wreked their pens etc...


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I agree, some people just never seem to come back to their pens at all, like you I am back and forth all the time, not easy when you have 4 in but I do the rounds constantly. I notice the absentee owners more when I am doing the HP table and am trying to find the owners to give out the RC Stakes vouchers which I donl't like to just leave in the pens, some owners never reappear until going home time 

As for FB, TICA, GCCF some cats are more suited to one and some another and it is up to each owner to try and then make the best decision for their cat. We have some who hate TICA but are fine GCCF, some love FB and others are fine anywhere, we try to show them where they are happiest.

Carol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

It is good we have a choice of show as to what our cats prefer! I once saw a lovely HHP kitten at a show, I forget where. Clearly his/hers first show but never saw an owner with the poor thing. He/she looked rather frightened by it all and I spent a lot of time talking to him/her through the bars and he/she did eventually look alot less tense. Poor thing


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> It is good we have a choice of show as to what our cats prefer! I once saw a lovely HHP kitten at a show, I forget where. Clearly his/hers first show but never saw an owner with the poor thing. He/she looked rather frightened by it all and I spent a lot of time talking to him/her through the bars and he/she did eventually look alot less tense. Poor thing


Hi,

I think it is especially important for kittens to know that Mum or Dad is nearby to reassure them. Also how does an owner know how a kitten is coping with the show experience if they are nowhere near to watch? If the kitten is totally freaked out and the owner doesn't know they will just take the kitten to the next show and the next! I have always made sure that for the first show the kitten is as calm as possible before I leave it. I think its always very important to make sure I get hold of the first show report if it was a GCCF show to see what the judge has said about show temparement etc. If a kitten was ever truly terrified then I would not take it out again.

At the end of the day the kitten/cats welfare is far too important to risk over a few rosettes!

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I agree but would actually say to give a kitten a few shows to see. Our Murphy (Selkirk Rex) spent his first show hiding under his blanket/litter tray, whatever he could find to hide under, but handled OK and purred when I took him out. I was concerned but spent as much time with him on the day as I could and he was a lot better the next time and has improved each show since so it was worth trying. However, if a kitten was just as bad or worse the next time then yes, time to stop.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> I agree but would actually say to give a kitten a few shows to see. Our Murphy (Selkirk Rex) spent his first show hiding under his blanket/litter tray, whatever he could find to hide under, but handled OK and purred when I took him out. I was concerned but spent as much time with him on the day as I could and he was a lot better the next time and has improved each show since so it was worth trying. However, if a kitten was just as bad or worse the next time then yes, time to stop.


Hi,

I usually give them the benefit of the doubt for a couple of shows, I have been really lucky though. I have only had one cat that went to one show only and was so traumatised he made his bid for freedom!

Izzie


----------

